# Show us a picture of your builds



## rysher

so many rod builders here, it would be nice to see some of your work.


----------



## rysher

anyone want to start?
no one?


----------



## thereelguy850

*Garcia canola surf rod*

its still in the works, but don't have very much longer to go. Just have to wrap the guides and put the tip top on. And then the fun part.... finish:thumbup:


----------



## rysher

post again when it is done.
any decorative wrap on it?


----------



## TheLongshanks88

Nothing too fancy on my first one.


----------



## tiderider

Here's a few, I have a couple more thousand if you want to see them.


----------



## ThaFish

tiderider those are some SICK builds. Beautiful work man...


----------



## tjn1125

what is the cost for a good custom rod for like pier/sea wall and or surf fisshing in the summer?


----------



## rysher

i like it better with winding checks.
it helps in the transition from the grips to the epoxy, looks better that way.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Stunning rods!!!


----------



## tiderider

Here's a Lamiglass GLB961L I've been working on the last couple of days.


----------



## rysher

may i ask why you dont use winding checks at the ends of the grips?
do you keep your crosses straight? how?


----------



## tiderider

Sometimes I use winding checks but typically I don't, no real reason why I don't, just a preference thing I guess. For keeping the pattern straight I carefully mark the rod where I want the thread to cross. I make sure everything is aligned after the initial thread pass then it's simple to stay straight.


----------



## rysher

i think a winding check makes for a better looking transition between epoxy to grips.

have you done any closed wraps?pics?


----------



## tiderider

rysher said:


> i think a winding check makes for a better looking transition between epoxy to grips.
> 
> have you done any closed wraps?pics?


That's fine, you should use winding checks. I've done a few closed wraps, I'll check and see if I have any pictures.


----------



## Ocean Master

Not a new build but a good one. Antique bamboo rod from the old days..


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

*Nice Wrap*



Ocean Master said:


> Not a new build but a good one. Antique bamboo rod from the old days..


Beautiful Wrap Kieth! Haha but seriously that's a neat old set up.


----------



## rysher

let me post this rod, blank is made in the usa and patterned under the old allstars...


----------



## rysher

got a couple request to see a couple more pictures of my rods.


----------



## Ocean Master

Is that a Channel Lock reel seat. They are the best..!!


----------



## Kim

Rysher those Phenix rods are beautiful!


----------



## rysher

Kim said:


> Rysher those Phenix rods are beautiful!


thank you, here's a couple more.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## Pompano Joe

*Quantum Smoke Conolon*

Here's my latest...built for me! I needed a short, flexible spinning rod to fish for Trout in super tight spots...banks loaded with bushes. Pulled this old rod out of my junk pile and it turned out to be an early NARMCO Missile-Light or Garcia Conolon. Wrapped it to match my Quantum Smoke Inshore 30 PT. Haven't used it yet...let you guys know.


----------



## pompano67

Wow !!! What an impressive line-up..You are truly gifted!! How you like that smoke Joe?


----------



## Pompano Joe

pompano67 said:


> Wow !!! What an impressive line-up..You are truly gifted!! How you like that smoke Joe?


Replaced my Shimano Stradic Ci4s and never looked back! Really nice reel. They also have a lower priced reel called a Kinetic that's really good, too.


----------



## Ocean Master

Great job Mr. Joe..!! You know I love the Smokes..!!


----------



## rysher

For All You Bob Marley Fans:
Fuji Cobra NPS reel seat
Fuji Titanium Gudies
Eva/Cork/burl cork inlay
custom decal, printed using metallic silver on clear waterslide decal paper


----------



## rysher

any seminole fans in the haus?


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Old Conolon*

Nothing like breaking a rod you just finished! Got up early to wake some Trout this morning. I think the "SNAP" did the trick. I love the look of old Conolon, but I'm finding that the technology of the day (pre-vacuum bagging and infusing) left resin voids that, if in the wrong place, can end your day like this....


----------



## ThaFish

Pompano Joe said:


> Nothing like breaking a rod you just finished! Got up early to wake some Trout this morning. I think the "SNAP" did the trick. I love the look of old Conolon, but I'm finding that the technology of the day (pre-vacuum bagging and infusing) left resin voids that, if in the wrong place, can end your day like this....


Dang Joe that's a real bummer, that was a beautiful build!  at least you got some dinner out of it... haha.


----------



## Kim

Joe what reel did you replace the Ci4 with?


----------



## Pompano Joe

Kim said:


> Joe what reel did you replace the Ci4 with?


The Quantum Smoke. The one pictured in this thread is the 30 PT Inshore.


----------



## pompano67

Oh no !!! Man that stinks...Beautiful rig tho...Nice mess of specks....


----------



## Kim

rysher, I'm looking for a Phenix popping rod, something along the lines of the TPX-800H. Do you have anything on hand or the blank?


----------



## rysher

Kim said:


> rysher, I'm looking for a Phenix popping rod, something along the lines of the TPX-800H. Do you have anything on hand or the blank?


that's a beast, going for bft?


----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider

xoxo


----------



## cajun creationz

very nice...gold rod looks like wicker with the 3d shading


----------



## javier69

*Kingfish rod mhx*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuan6074

Hey Obie, Hear a lots about you. I would like to build some rod for my collection. My number is 407-491-6803 can you gave me a call. Try to send you a message but I don't know how I new to this. I currently live in Fort Walton Beach. Thanks


----------



## 49913

Did a Phenix baitcaster for myself back in Feb. this year.


----------



## Mike Moore

Man......yall are talented! I wouldn't even know how/where to start. Very impressive work fellas.


----------



## 49913

Have a couple of old Bream Busters that I used to do sample wraps for display. The pink one is a wrap I did for a Breast Cancer Awareness rod that was auctioned off.


----------



## weedline

nice work i have built 25 or 30 rods and would have no idea where to start on those butt wraps i will stick with my theory a pretty but wrap wont catch u anymore fish haha


----------



## 49913

No, a pretty wrap won't do a thing, as far as catching a fish is concerned. But it won't hurt, either. LOL.


----------



## pompano67

Very gifted!!!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## givnupfreshwater

*Custom Road Display*

I enjoyed looking at these works of art!!!! It would be great if those that have the talent could continue posting pictures of the rods that you've built.:thumbsup:


----------



## doug1980

*My first rod*

Just finished my first rod. Got all the equipment and everything last Thursday and spent my 4th building this.









Only problem was I forgot to use Color Preserver on the thread. Now the blue looks black and the orange looks, well awful. Oh well need to practice.


----------



## troutman

Here is the Batson that a built for my Kayak. The accent in the handle is actually a piece of the kayak that I drilled out when I put the rod holder in.


----------



## Justin618

weedline said:


> nice work i have built 25 or 30 rods and would have no idea where to start on those butt wraps i will stick with my theory a pretty but wrap wont catch u anymore fish haha


But a pretty butt wrap will catch the eye of a buyer.


----------



## max h1

A couple I did for my father several years ago. I don't have picture of mine right now.


----------



## Magic Mike

Red marbled is mine, Blue and Gold I did for my pops for Father's Day, blue & green marble is one I am currently doing for my mother.

Also have a couple Saints themed rods I did for myself, but no pics on my phone.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## 49913

*Rainshadow CB70MH*

Doing a couple rods for pals, nothing fancy on the wraps, just simple diamonds. The Rainshadow CB70MH is a crankbait blank that has proven itself to be very useful throwing Mirrodines or 1/4 jigheads with a Cocahoe, we've had a lot of luck with them.


----------



## deserttortoise8404

First real attempt at a chevron wrap. Constructive criticism welcome.


----------



## deserttortoise8404

Marbling to go with the black and yellow chevron.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## flounder1156

Wicked looking work there Obie......You the man wrapping those fishing rods.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

here's a few 1st rod is OTI tuna sniper, 2nd is OTI fathom blade, 3rd Is SYNIT Deepshot 550, 4th SYNIT Banshee M, 5th Blue dragon scale, 6th Is a SYNIT Kaha tuna pro 200


----------



## lowprofile

Started an MHX 7ft 3 piece tonight. No color preserver, green on white. Something up with the air tonight, it's been a chore to get the flex coat to smooth out. The metallic thread I got isn't very smooth either so a first, light coat doesn't look the best. Adding decal and second coat tomorrow and we'll see what it looks like. 

Oh yeah, cord wrap butt. Not every day you see a ML inshore rod with a cord wrap.


----------



## 49913

Haven't posted one in awhile. Did a 1982 Tar Heels Championship rod on a white MHX for a future son-in-law. Only way I'd do a stinkin' Heels rod.


----------



## 49913

page 2


----------



## fairpoint

UncleMilty7 said:


> Haven't posted one in awhile. Did a 1982 Tar Heels Championship rod on a white MHX for a future son-in-law. Only way I'd do a stinkin' Heels rod.


You got anymore daughters...that rod came out "Beyond Awesome"......Great Job to say the least.......


----------



## lowprofile

3 piece. Green and white with cord wrap butt. I like the look you get with un treated white on top. Some don't.


----------



## 49913

*Anybody Know if Jameis Needs a Rod?*

Noles Trout and Redfish rod.


----------



## 49913

*Noles page 2*

Blank is Rainshadow RX7 7' Popping Rod


----------



## lowprofile

This one will be going on the dryer tomorrow after work. 40" Solid glass rod. My goal is to catch a tuna on it.


----------



## lowprofile

Custom 40" glass rod




Rainshadow jigging rod


----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## lowprofile

Just killing time.


----------



## Destinjax

This is some pics from my first rod build. Mhx ML 7' spinning inshore rod.


----------



## Destinjax

more


----------



## Destinjax

one more


----------



## tiderider




----------



## lowprofile

Saw that blue and white pattern on Facebook today. I'm stealing it.


----------



## tiderider

lowprofile said:


> Saw that blue and white pattern on Facebook today. I'm stealing it.


If you have any problem figuring out how to tic-tac-toe in the middle of the diamond let me know. It's not hard just a bit out of the norm.


----------



## lowprofile

tiderider said:


> If you have any problem figuring out how to tic-tac-toe in the middle of the diamond let me know. It's not hard just a bit out of the norm.


Thanks. Are you doing the "wrap
Anything but a rod" contest?


----------



## tiderider

lowprofile said:


> Thanks. Are you doing the "wrap
> Anything but a rod" contest?


I would like to but no, I have no time, too many rod orders.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## Hawkseye

That looks pretty damn sweet Obie!


----------



## 49913

Finishing up a refurb. on a Penn Power Stick, that's about 25 years old.


----------



## Hawkseye

That's beautiful Milty.


----------



## 49913

Wrap progression photos on a Phenix MBX 700MH. Was gonna make the 2nd. diamond gray as well, but Sweet Baby walked in and told me to put in some purple. Guess she knew what she was doing.


----------



## 49913

Trying to load 1 photo at a time.


----------



## 49913

added green shade box in.


----------



## 49913

2nd. diamond, changed in midstream from gray shade to purple.


----------



## 49913

Wrap complete.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## Hawkseye

Certain colors seem to just make that pattern pop Obie. Wicked wrap my friend.


----------



## Snagged Line

There is a lot of Talent on display here.... Great thread...


----------



## coltongunner

I'm still new to all of this but here are a few shots of recent stuff. One is a rod used but a Gator guide it's an 8' spinning rod with faux gator skin underlay. The others are going to a couple of tournament bass fisherman up north.


----------



## PopsNbama

Rare combination of artwork that does work. I'm in aww of the talent on the pages.


----------



## Benw86

My first build. Not complete yet but have the handle and tiger wrap done.


----------



## lowprofile

little teaser.


----------



## lowprofile




----------



## Magic Mike

Pics of 2 rods I did over the last couple months


----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## 49913

*Silstar Power Tip Refurb.*

A 25 year-old Silstar Live Bait that's been hanging around growing dust. Thought it could use a change of clothes. Removed old EVA grips and cheap reel seat. Added aluminum gimbal, 10" tough butt, AmTack aluminum seat and custom EVA foregrip. Wrap to come.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## 49913

Very nice, Obie. That guide wrap is the Heat.


----------



## capt'n slim

Man yall do some great work, its something i have always wanted to do, however i already have to many hobbies and not enough patience for this kinda work.


----------



## tiderider

UncleMilty7 said:


> Very nice, Obie. That guide wrap is the Heat.


Thanks, I kind of went over the top for our mutual friend Kelli.


----------



## Keithcooking

Can someone show me a pic of the end of your threads where you turn to go back? I grasp the concept of the paterns but how do you do the ends neatly?


----------



## 49913

Keithcooking said:


> Can someone show me a pic of the end of your threads where you turn to go back? I grasp the concept of the paterns but how do you do the ends neatly?


 This what you're lookin' for?


----------



## Keithcooking

That's it, but my question is when you're using wider thread does it not try to bend up when you turn it back? I would like to see a pic of how you do it underneath the blue in that pic if that makes sense. I may be over thinking this but I'm gonna try to wrap mine this weekend and don't wanna mess it up ha


----------



## 49913

I can't teach you how to wrap on a fishing forum. Get on Facebook and join the NERBS group, see what gets posted. Buy Vivona's book and study the craft. To answer, briefly, put a few layers of masking tape at the end, so your thread has something to dig into as you turn and go back up. Then remove it as you do the anchor wrap. end of seminar.


----------



## 49913

*Silstar Power Tip Refurb.*

Dec. wrap photos for that Silstar rebuild I'm working on. Went for a snowflake on this one.


----------



## tiderider

Milt that copper flake is as good as it gets. Here's another snowflake.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------



## 49913

tiderider said:


> Milt that copper flake is as good as it gets. Here's another snowflake.
> 
> The red and white rod is very nice, but green with gray is one of my favorite color set-ups. That one looks really well done.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

tiderider said:


>


Those are amazing! 

Is the yellow, blue, and green wrap a modified diamond wrap? I am trying one this evening and that looks like it. I'm guessing it's a yellow under wrap then layering from left to right. 

I'd love to be able to do a wrap like that!


----------



## tiderider

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Those are amazing!
> 
> Is the yellow, blue, and green wrap a modified diamond wrap? I am trying one this evening and that looks like it. I'm guessing it's a yellow under wrap then layering from left to right.
> 
> I'd love to be able to do a wrap like that!


It's a closed faded (shaded) chevron, no underwrap.


----------



## tiderider

UncleMilty7 said:


> tiderider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milt that copper flake is as good as it gets. Here's another snowflake.
> 
> The red and white rod is very nice, but green with gray is one of my favorite color set-ups. That one looks really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Milt, the red and white is a 70/30 Rodgeeks 7'11" C4 blank, it has become a great 8ft general purpose rod.
Click to expand...


----------



## NLytle

Guys,

These are super impressive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Today's wrap.


----------



## 49913

tiderider said:


> UncleMilty7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Milt, the red and white is a 70/30 Rodgeeks 7'11" C4 blank, it has become a great 8ft general purpose rod.
> 
> 
> 
> Rod Geeks is next on my to do list, so you're happy with those blanks, huh?
Click to expand...


----------



## tiderider

UncleMilty7 said:


> tiderider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rod Geeks is next on my to do list, so you're happy with those blanks, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I have only ordered two blanks, one Carbon4 and one Carbon2, both seem to be high quality blanks. I think the best feature is the custom paint options. I'll order from them again.
Click to expand...


----------



## tiderider




----------



## 49913

Awesome rod, and that guide wrap is nuts, but I don't understand why you're making guides out of coathangers?


----------



## tiderider

UncleMilty7 said:


> Awesome rod, and that guide wrap is nuts, but I don't understand why you're making guides out of coathangers?


Those old Perfection guides actually hold up quite well and I have about $15 into it plus labor.


----------



## Hawkseye

Love that wrap Obie.


----------



## tiderider




----------



## tiderider




----------

